# Bike pants/trousers (prefer compressive)



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

Hi. I’m frustrated. Basically, trying to find a decent pair of cycle bottoms/pants (trousers) that fit me. I’m 6’-2” and weigh 170 pounds. Those stats seem to put me into either a “medium” or “small” depending on manufacturer. Ordered another pair online that I’ll need to return/exchange. This time, they are a bit too snug in the calf/ankles and being a “small” seem to pull down at the waist. Yet, around the waist and buttocks, they are almost too baggy! Not sure how to say this: I have a flat butt. So there’s some “extra room” down there creating a void and after a while of riding, this ‘bagginess’ causes a rash. Aside from starting to do extensive glute exercises and eating more to gain girth, figured I’d post/ask for some advice on other brands out there which I may not be aware of for better fit/sizing? In other words, any decent name brands out there known for “flat-butted” people like me? e.g. maybe brands where the leggings are longer than others? Thanks for any name brand suggestions!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Interestingly, I have the opposite issue. I have a thin waist, but thick thighs and "woman hips". So while I'm 5' 10" and 170#, I take a large. A medium these days squeezes uncomfortably on my thighs and taint.


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> Interestingly, I have the opposite issue. I have a thin waist, but thick thighs and "woman hips". So while I'm 5' 10" and 170#, I take a large. A medium these days squeezes uncomfortably on my thighs and taint.


Makes sense; guess that's why each individual is so different. Love online shopping but it takes so much longer to find what fits properly. Not like the old days where you'd simply go to a store and try multiple items and make a selection. Since you're the opposite of me, are there brands you tend to avoid? Thinking, perhaps they might be a better fit for me? i.e. longer leggs and narrower at the hips and waist. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Swim-cycle said:


> Makes sense; guess that's why each individual is so different. Love online shopping but it takes so much longer to find what fits properly. Not like the old days where you'd simply go to a store and try multiple items and make a selection. Since you're the opposite of me, are there brands you tend to avoid? Thinking, perhaps they might be a better fit for me? i.e. longer leggs and narrower at the hips and waist. Thanks for your advice!


I would say Pearl Izumi run tight in the seat and thighs, which is why I stopped using them. You may want to try them.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Swim-cycle said:


> this ‘bagginess’ causes a rash.


Why not wear bike shorts or liner with chamois and then put on long pants without chamois over the shorts. 



Lombard said:


> I have a thin waist, but thick thighs and "woman hips".


T. M. I.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> T. M. I.


Want to see pics?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> Want to see pics?


Sure.


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

bvber said:


> Why not wear bike shorts or liner with chamois and then put on long pants without chamois over the shorts.
> 
> 
> T. M. I.


Thanks for the suggestion; I've sort of tried that already with "so-so" results.

But I agree about the "TMI" aspect...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

velodog said:


> Sure.


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> View attachment 485470


Oh my.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would give up on finding the right 'long legged' shorts. Just get regular shorts that fit and a bunch of thin leggings that fit better. Sounds like you have found it impossible anyway. 
There are literally thousands to choose from.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> .


You didn't disclose the amount of body hair you have.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> You didn't disclose the amount of body hair you have.


That's probably what makes me a large rather than a medium.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Swim-cycle said:


> I've sort of tried that already with "so-so" results.


Leg sleeves may be another option for you. They are little cheaper than leggings and easy to put on / off.

As for those with less endowed gluteus maximus,


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

bvber said:


> Leg sleeves may be another option for you. They are little cheaper than leggings and easy to put on / off.
> 
> As for those with less endowed gluteus maximus,


Leg sleeves? Hmn. Haven't thought of that possibility. But I am laughing about the Conan clip; a lot going on there!

But in all seriousness, what she describes makes total sense: your posterior is sort of like a 'tail' that keeps your body in balance. Aside from the glute thing, I also have flat feet. Know many people who have flat feet and eventually develop back problems because their spines are stressed. For that matter, I'm glad I never took up running; bike and swim are much easier on the body.

Again, thanks for the suggestions and the chuckle with the Conan vid!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Swim-cycle said:


> Leg sleeves?


Yes, there are many. Leg sleeves bike - Google Shopping


----------



## Swim-cycle (3 mo ago)

bvber said:


> Yes, there are many. Leg sleeves bike - Google Shopping


Sorry. Yes, I know what they are but haven't seriously considered getting them. Need to explore that possibility. Based on comments elsewhere, it seems what I really need to do is skip the pants/shorts and go with a bib. I have some bibs but there are times pants/shorts are more convenient.

Ultimately, looking for efficiency: something that doesn't sag, bag or rub. For me the compression aspect seems helpful (be it true or not) during the ride and especially afterwards with recovery. So I'm looking for something very tight. Sometimes, when my quadriceps have been taxed too much, I'll pull on another pair of riding shorts to add even more compression during the recovery phase.

Sometimes I wonder if the compression need has more to do with a vitamin deficiency or how my body isn't absorbing certain nutrients properly. But that's another discussion for another time!

Thanks again for the (leg sleeve) suggestion!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke pants or bibs may meet your needs. or you can choose to custom your own styles. welcome to visit the website; www.souke-sports.com/


----------

